
Ask HN: When was the last time you were surprised by something with a low price? - da02
Have you ever bought a product or use a service that is &quot;cheap&quot; (ie very low priced) but is reliable and better than a higher priced alternatives?<p>For example: computer mouse, car, hosting provider, a food brand, etc.
======
throwaway8879
I've owned a lot of great guitars but I find myself picking up the Squier
Strat more than any other guitar I own. It did take some setting up and pickup
replacement, but it plays so beautifully now. I'm willing to bet that nobody
can tell the difference between the Squier and a proper vintage/boutique
Fender Strat in a blind test. I know I can't.

------
pettycashstash2
2019 leather bound calendar for $1.80 at barns and noble. Originally was $25.
Beautifully bound. Mind you its now Feb 24th.

